# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Uczulenie na ibuprofen?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Dwa dni temu zażyłam ibuprofen, w sumie to pierwszy raz, wcześniej brałam inne leki. Nigdy wczesniej tez nie miałam problemów z alrgia, a tu nagle po zażyciu tabletki lekko spuchłam z jednej strony. Masakra, wyglądam jak monstrum  :Frown:  
Czy te tabletki uczuluja czy po prostu jakas substancja w nich zawarta, jak mam to sprawdzic zeby nie brac innych tabletek o podobnej zawartosci. Prosze o odpowiedz. Dziekuje

----------


## TomaszK

chodzi Ci o leki na ból?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja tez mam uczulenie na ibuprofen...dokładnie takie same objawy. Raz spuchłam na twarzy z jednej strony, tez wyglądałam jak monstrum. Nie kojarzyłam tego z lekiem, dopiero później jak wzięłam kolejny ibuprom czułam ucisk w gardle. to pewnie była opuchlizna lecz nie na twarzy tylko w przełyku.

----------


## TomaszK

a jaka nazwa leku?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u mnie występuję bardzo ciężki ból żołądka - zwijam się z bólu dosłownie, dlatego uważam ze to koszmarny lek!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie też bardzo boli żołądek - cały dzień potrafi boleć i to na prawdę baaaaardzo.

----------

